
Google Allo’s limitations explained in one word: “India” - bertzzie
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/google-allos-limitations-explained-in-one-word-india/
======
bhhaskin
It seems like Google has completely lost it's sense of direction and purpose.
They appear to be throwing stuff at the wall and seeing what sticks. Youtube
Go should have just be integrated into the normal youtube app, same with
youtube music. They should have improved upon hangouts instead of building
Allo and Duo. And now they have killed off chromeOS and are building andromeda
which sounds like pretty much another android honeycomb. They desperately need
leadership and vision.

~~~
johnhenry
I agree that google lacks direction and purpose, but I don't believe that this
is anything new. Evident it products like Wave and Dodgeball, google has a
history of simply trying things out and seeing if it sticks. However, while
this is annoying to us as consumers, it does seem to work in that it allows
them to occasionally release useful products that, otherwise, would never have
seen the light of day.

~~~
ensiferum
And if they do make a useful product it's killed few years later (;

~~~
Anasufovic
A few million users for an RSS reader? We need a hundred million!

------
jpalomaki
I think the article makes (even) more sense, when you read it together with
the YouTube Go announcement [1]. The announcement specifically talks about
bringing the YouTube experience to users in India.

[1] [http://youtube.googleblog.com/2016/09/youtube-go-youtube-
rei...](http://youtube.googleblog.com/2016/09/youtube-go-youtube-reimagined-
for-next.html)

------
mankash666
Replace Allo/Duo/Google with WhatsApp and the article still holds true, but
WhatsApp wasn't an India centric product.

Lest we forget that iMessage and facetime only worked with your phone number
at launch. Not to mention WhatsApp, which only recently started working in the
browser and doesn't work on a tablet.

